# Sample Resume for ACS is attached. Please check



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I have created the ACS resume template.. Please check the attached doc and let me know if that is ok . I hope this would help others too 

Also I need to know if ACS resume should be chronological i.e. last job first ? 

Thanks


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh I dint the valid file extensions for attachment. I guess thats the reason people are reluctant to open the attachment.

Let me attach in PDF


----------



## killbill (Dec 15, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Oh I dint the valid file extensions for attachment. I guess thats the reason people are reluctant to open the attachment.
> 
> Let me attach in PDF


Thanks for posting and it should be Chronological order as per my thinking goes.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

hmmm I second you thinking


----------



## emma2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you for that, i was looking for something similar, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Do we need a resume for ACS?
I thought only other documents needed.


----------



## emma2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

strange cause yesterday i could download this pdf file, unfortunate im not home now, otherwise i could re-upload it. But now i see it says: Attachments Pending Approval´´
so perhaps the file is being checked ?


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Could you please send it t0

Thanks, Jasion


----------



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

*could you please forward the resume template*

Hi Faheem,

could you please forward the resume template to my


----------



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

can anybody send it to my mail please ,I am not able to open it rasheeed17 at g mail . com


----------



## jacob_sg87 (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## jacob_sg87 (Sep 10, 2013)

farazfaheem said:


> Oh I dint the valid file extensions for attachment. I guess thats the reason people are reluctant to open the attachment.
> 
> Let me attach in PDF


bro how to open it


----------



## Davidnischeal (Aug 22, 2013)

Cant open it, can you please mail it to my id: [email protected]


----------

